# Baseboard VS. Angle Stop



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

When I was doing high end homes/remodels the carpenters always had a way to make it look nice with some angle cuts or a block of some sort. On **** holes we just cut enough to make the escutcheon fit into the base or just left it dangling:whistling2:

Here was my solution on the last one. I trimmed a 2" bushing and fabricated a white spacer. Call it what you want but I think it turned out pretty well for what I had to work with.




:jester:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That's one way. Morticing out for the escutcheon is another and I think it looks better. Best to figure out the base board lay out before covering the walls. That way the stub out can be nuts on. I tell my guys to ask for it, just like they would for shower wall thickness (and make a note of the answer). Put the lay out ball in GC's court, where it belongs.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

On custom jobs I will ask for the base height but on this occasion I was not moving any pipes and they decided last minute they wanted higher trim. I was just suppose to replace the stops and put new fixtures in. Another example you get what you pay for.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I rough stubs at 9" off ply.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a smart idea instead of having the escutcheon not fitting flush.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I would never use the tin foil esct.. within 6 months they rusted out... pvc esct. Is the only thing I use... can be painted to any color and never rust.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^ I actually use the the plastic split ring that look like chrome. I agree those chrome ones look like crap in two years


----------



## billy h (Nov 29, 2013)

Crazy, but it works.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

billy h said:


> Crazy, but it works.


Your re crazy to be posting here without doing the introduction.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

cydejob said:


> When I was doing high end homes/remodels the carpenters always had a way to make it look nice with some angle cuts or a block of some sort. On **** holes we just cut enough to make the escutcheon fit into the base or just left it dangling:whistling2:
> 
> Here was my solution on the last one. I trimmed a 2" bushing and fabricated a white spacer. Call it what you want but I think it turned out pretty well for what I had to work with.
> 
> ...


It looks good. I like it when someone doesn't allow an obstacle to keep them from doing a good job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why not look at millworker prints or ask builder and stubb out above the baseboard leaving space for the escutcheon


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

1. Finished floor height
2. Baseboard height
3. Shower wall thickness. 

The 3 most important questions when doing a second rough


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Once again there was no "rough" on this remodel. It was all cosmetic. My contract stated I was to replace the stops. When I returned to set fixtures it had been drywalled and new trim was installed. Happens quite a bit. People are crazy. 

I like to match the stops and escutcheon to the finish of the faucets. If its a rental or cheapskate I will use PVC. I have seen the rusty nasty looking ones but I have yet to have a call back because of one rotting away(Knock on wood). I did have some turn black because of stink board:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^^ I actually use the the plastic split ring that look like chrome. I agree those chrome ones look like crap in two years









Especially when people pee on 'em...:laughing:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

Rough the water line in 6" off the floor.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

And what happens when they throw 6" baseboard in????

Am I missing something here, 13 posts and no intro???


----------

